# Accessing Website using RDWeb



## ibismillah (May 7, 2020)

I am trying to access my website outside my organisation using RDWeb access, the certificate shows its the correct website but the website doesn't load. I constantly get "This site can't be reached". Any ideas will be highly appreciated.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

You need to ask your organization if it possible to reach your website remotely, and if so, exactly how using RDWeb.


----------

